# Planning to go to Melbourne - simple queries - please suggest



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

I am a SAP technical integration consultant with nearly 12 years of experience. Due to me having no luck with internal transfer, the only option left with me is to resign my current company, serve 3 months notice period here and then go to Aus to search for a job. I am planning to go to Melbourne for job search with 6 months of funds to sustain me. If even in 6 months, I would not get any job in my area of working, then I would plan to come back to my home country India.

I am raising this thread, as I have some pretty basic queries for planning my trip to Melbourne:
1. Which mobile sim card should I take there - my requirement would be local calls in Aus cheap and may be a top up type of recharge to help me talk to my family in India?
2. Is there some kind of transport card available in Aus - taking which I can use any means of transport like train, metro, bus etc to travel in Aus? I had seen such type of travel card in European countries, taking which we can use any means of transport in that country. Any such travel card available in Aus for travelling in Aus?
3. For finding accommodation, which website is better - airbnb, gumtree or flatmate? My requirement is that since I will be going to Melbourne for searching job, so I am not sure of how long I would be staying in Melbourne and then moving to the city where I would get a job. So which website should I check for finding my initial accommodation?
4. Which area should I try to find accommodation in Melbourne - any specific area in Melbourne, which I should try to find accommodation in Melbourne?

Anybody having experience or information over the above queries, please suggest. Thanks.

Last but not the least, wish you and your family a very Happy Holi.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Any information/suggestions over the above queries, please. Thanks.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi mate,
Hope i am able to answer some of your queries...

1. Which mobile sim card should I take there - my requirement would be local calls in Aus cheap and may be a top up type of recharge to help me talk to my family in India?
*Lyca is one of the cheapest providers of Mobile services. Iv heard that they have a decent n/w. I personally use a Vodafone here but its nothing to boast about as services varies in different areas.They have an ongoing plan for $30 which gives u unlinmited calls to 10 countries and local calls and sms and 3 GB of data. Check their website. Only thing is you will have to order it online and it takes a few days to get the sim. so if you have any friend in melb you can get it delivered there.*
2. Is there some kind of transport card available in Aus - taking which I can use any means of transport like train, metro, bus etc to travel in Aus? I had seen such type of travel card in European countries, taking which we can use any means of transport in that country. Any such travel card available in Aus for travelling in Aus?
*Yeah melbourne has Myki. Check the transport victoria website for more details. it usually costs around $5 for a new card is avaiable on all 7/11 shops.*
3. For finding accommodation, which website is better - airbnb, gumtree or flatmate? My requirement is that since I will be going to Melbourne for searching job, so I am not sure of how long I would be staying in Melbourne and then moving to the city where I would get a job. So which website should I check for finding my initial accommodation?
*Airbnb is the best. book an initial accomodation via this and when you are here you can search via gum tree or flatmates and rent a place as most of the places you will need to inspect first.*
4. Which area should I try to find accommodation in Melbourne - any specific area in Melbourne, which I should try to find accommodation in Melbourne?

*Would leave it to others as this is highly debatable. I preferred staying in Clayton because of close proximity to City and indian Stuff available readily.
*




misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a SAP technical integration consultant with nearly 12 years of experience. Due to me having no luck with internal transfer, the only option left with me is to resign my current company, serve 3 months notice period here and then go to Aus to search for a job. I am planning to go to Melbourne for job search with 6 months of funds to sustain me. If even in 6 months, I would not get any job in my area of working, then I would plan to come back to my home country India.
> 
> ...


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

I am using this

Lyca
Myki (No other option anyway).
Flat sharing via a personal contact.
Laverton (It has a Gurudwara)


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

trinkasharma said:


> I am using this
> 
> Lyca
> Myki (No other option anyway).
> ...


Your last sentence lead me to this question - Are there temples also in Melbourne? If yes, then in which location inside Melbourne? Any information here please? Thanks.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

http://www.india2australia.com/list-hindu-temples-victoria/

I think there are more than the list above.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

happieaussie2016 said:


> Hi mate,
> Hope i am able to answer some of your queries...
> 
> 1. Which mobile sim card should I take there - my requirement would be local calls in Aus cheap and may be a top up type of recharge to help me talk to my family in India?
> ...


Thanks for your reply. This initial room booking is becoming too confusing for me. The problem is I do not know how long would I need to stay at that place to find a job. So what would you all suggest to do the initial room booking for how many days - 7 days, 14 days or 1 month or more than 1 month? But then suppose if I do initial booking for 1 month, then after 3 weeks, if I thought that suppose let me stay 1 more month for job search, then at that stage, the place where I would be staying that would have been booked by someone else and the price of the other rooms will be higher. Then what would I do at that stage of after 3 weeks of stay - would then booking an initial accommodation for 2 months would be good, but then what if nothing happens even till 1 month and 3 weeks of stay - again same situation as I would be searching for job at that stage too and I will not know in which city would I be getting my job and I will not know how long I would need to stay in Melbourne for job searching and even if I get a job in Melbourne, then also may be my accommodation may be too far from my job location and so I may need to change my accommodation after getting a job in Melbourne. So how to go about this initial accommodation planning  ? Please suggest. Thanks.

Sadly I have no relative in Aus currently and I don't think any of my friend is in Aus currently.

Hi All,
Please share your thoughts over how to plan the initial accommodation thing, when we need to go to Aus to search for a job in Aus? Thanks.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Thanks for your reply. This initial room booking is becoming too confusing for me. The problem is I do not know how long would I need to stay at that place to find a job. So what would you all suggest to do the initial room booking for how many days - 7 days, 14 days or 1 month or more than 1 month? But then suppose if I do initial booking for 1 month, then after 3 weeks, if I thought that suppose let me stay 1 more month for job search, then at that stage, the place where I would be staying that would have been booked by someone else and the price of the other rooms will be higher. Then what would I do at that stage of after 3 weeks of stay - would then booking an initial accommodation for 2 months would be good, but then what if nothing happens even till 1 month and 3 weeks of stay - again same situation as I would be searching for job at that stage too and I will not know in which city would I be getting my job and I will not know how long I would need to stay in Melbourne for job searching and even if I get a job in Melbourne, then also may be my accommodation may be too far from my job location and so I may need to change my accommodation after getting a job in Melbourne. So how to go about this initial accommodation planning  ? Please suggest. Thanks.


Use airbnb for initial accommodation only. 7 days or so. Find a shared accommodation in those 7 days. Finding a shared accommodation isn't easy here since there are thousands looking for the same. 

Most shared accommodation have contracts and they prefer long term tenants. Tell them upfront how long you wish to stay. I suggest you take a shared accommodation for 3 months. Even if you find a job, you can continue to stay there for 3 months because finding a house for rent is another big task.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Mise,
Dont worry mate. I was in the same situation as you are in now. I had no one in Melbourne to guide.
Airbnb although a good option is an expensive one. So usually what most people do is to book an accomodation via airbnb for an initial 3-4 weeks. a decent place in melbourne near to the city would cost you around a 800-900 $ a month which is a bit costly but as you would be booking from India and via airbnb it would give you peace of mind as it would be a verified listing and if anything happens you would get a full refund from airbnb).
Once you are here and been a bit used to the weather  start applying for jobs and also look for rooms via gum tree or flat mates. Usually you should be able to find a room (either single or shared) within your budget in a house which is much much cheaper than what you would pay for airbnb.

Thats why its advisable to only book airbnb for 3-4 weeks and once you land here book a room via gumtree after physically inspecting it. The best part when you share a house is usually the notice period for changing is 2 weeks. so it wont be much of an issue if you need to change rooms once youve got a job.



misecmisc said:


> Thanks for your reply. This initial room booking is becoming too confusing for me. The problem is I do not know how long would I need to stay at that place to find a job. So what would you all suggest to do the initial room booking for how many days - 7 days, 14 days or 1 month or more than 1 month? But then suppose if I do initial booking for 1 month, then after 3 weeks, if I thought that suppose let me stay 1 more month for job search, then at that stage, the place where I would be staying that would have been booked by someone else and the price of the other rooms will be higher. Then what would I do at that stage of after 3 weeks of stay - would then booking an initial accommodation for 2 months would be good, but then what if nothing happens even till 1 month and 3 weeks of stay - again same situation as I would be searching for job at that stage too and I will not know in which city would I be getting my job and I will not know how long I would need to stay in Melbourne for job searching and even if I get a job in Melbourne, then also may be my accommodation may be too far from my job location and so I may need to change my accommodation after getting a job in Melbourne. So how to go about this initial accommodation planning  ? Please suggest. Thanks.
> 
> Sadly I have no relative in Aus currently and I don't think any of my friend is in Aus currently.
> 
> ...


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks @Mithung and @happieaussie2016 for your replies.

One more suggestion I would need - I have not resigned my current company till now, I will resign my current company in coming few days, my notice period in my current company will be 3 months, so the earliest I would be able to go to Aus will be in last week of June. So what would you all suggest when should I do my room booking in Melbourne - should I book it immediately after resigning - or - should I book it in the first week of June, as I would be travelling by last week of June? The reason I am getting into a dilemma here is since I am applying for jobs online from India, though I am not getting any replies for my applications, but you can understand that there is something inside me which is giving me hope that may be, may be I would get some interview arranged for my job application and who knows may be by God's grace, can get some contract job offer - then since it can be in any city in Aus, would I waste a lot of money by both booking flight tickets to Melbourne and also room booking through Airbnb? I would plan to book for an initial accommodation for 4 weeks initially. So if by God's grace I get some contract job offer in another city, would it lead to wasting of a lot of money. But the possibility of this occurring seems to be very rare currently. What if I do not get even a reply for my job application, leave about any interview or anything further, then would it be too costly for me to book flight tickets and room booking in the first week of June, when I plan to move to Aus in last week of June? Any advices/suggestions/thoughts, please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,
One more query - this is regarding internet connectivity. So the query is - since I will be bringing my laptop with me, what if the room which I book for initial accommodation does not have Wireless Internet Network? What options have I then to connect my laptop to internet?
Here in India, currently I have a dongle, in which I can insert my mobile sim-card (which I can recharge with a top up plan for prepaid for data usage) and then insert this dongle in my laptop and then through the dongle connect my laptop to internet. Any such options there in Aus currently? Would the Aus sim-card size be same as the current normal simcard of India, so that then that Aus sim-card can be inserted into my dongle? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

I used my lycamobile when hostel network was bad. Lyca sim will fit in any phone. It has frames that can be removed. I use one in Asus Zenfone 2 Max. It gives you this 
Lycamobile Bundles | Lycamobile Australia, Cheap Call Abroad
$29.90
/28 Days
Unlimited Plan S
UnlimitedTalk and Text
UnlimitedCalls to 10 countries (India) 
3GB + 3GB Bonus National Data
Learn how to use your phone for tethering. No need to use a dongle. Also not much idea about the dongle as well.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

trinkasharma said:


> I used my lycamobile when hostel network was bad. Lyca sim will fit in any phone. It has frames that can be removed. I use one in Asus Zenfone 2 Max. It gives you this
> Lycamobile Bundles | Lycamobile Australia, Cheap Call Abroad
> $29.90
> /28 Days
> ...


Thanks friend, but your above suggestion would imply I would be surfing internet on mobile - is it correct? I would like to browse internet on my laptop - so what options do I have - I would not want to get a dedicated broadband setup done just for connecting internet from my laptop, you can understand this thing that when I will go for initial accommodation through airbnb, it may be a shared accommodation, so why would I want to pay all those installation charges for broadband landline connection when I would be knowing that I would be staying at that initial accommodation for may be 2 or 3 weeks only. So what options do I have in this scenario for connecting my laptop to internet? Currently I have ZTE Corporation MF190 dongle, in which I can insert a mobile simcard and then connect to internet by connecting that dongle to my laptop, provided that simcard's mobile network is available at my laptop. So please suggest. Thanks.

Hi All,
Please suggest over the above query. Thanks.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Tethering allows you to use net on your laptop. Mobile acts as a router and can use the usb port or wireless on laptop.

Some people call this mobile hotspot feature.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Thanks @Mithung and @happieaussie2016 for your replies.
> 
> One more suggestion I would need - I have not resigned my current company till now, I will resign my current company in coming few days, my notice period in my current company will be 3 months, so the earliest I would be able to go to Aus will be in last week of June. So what would you all suggest when should I do my room booking in Melbourne - should I book it immediately after resigning - or - should I book it in the first week of June, as I would be travelling by last week of June? The reason I am getting into a dilemma here is since I am applying for jobs online from India, though I am not getting any replies for my applications, but you can understand that there is something inside me which is giving me hope that may be, may be I would get some interview arranged for my job application and who knows may be by God's grace, can get some contract job offer - then since it can be in any city in Aus, would I waste a lot of money by both booking flight tickets to Melbourne and also room booking through Airbnb? I would plan to book for an initial accommodation for 4 weeks initially. So if by God's grace I get some contract job offer in another city, would it lead to wasting of a lot of money. But the possibility of this occurring seems to be very rare currently. What if I do not get even a reply for my job application, leave about any interview or anything further, then would it be too costly for me to book flight tickets and room booking in the first week of June, when I plan to move to Aus in last week of June? Any advices/suggestions/thoughts, please suggest. Thanks.


I feel you are thinking too much. I am sure you aren't able to concentrate on anything else at the moment.  There are a lot of if's and but's, permutations and combinations possible. The more you start thinking, the more you get confused. I suggest you stop worrying too much and instead, enjoy your time making packing lists, shopping etc etc.

You can book the room whenever you want, prices don't vary much, but they do in case of flights. If I were you and if I had a job like you suggested, I wouldn't mind losing that money paid for Airbnb cancellation or flight rescheduling.



misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> One more query - this is regarding internet connectivity. So the query is - since I will be bringing my laptop with me, what if the room which I book for initial accommodation does not have Wireless Internet Network? What options have I then to connect my laptop to internet?


Almost all listings on Airbnb have free WiFi on offer. Whether WiFi is available or not is clearly mentioned in the listing. So book a room accordingly.

If not, you can always use mobile tethering as suggested by a member. Most mobile plans offer sufficient data.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Victoria CBD has free wifi but the reliability is low on higher floors. All hostels/hotels have some free internet included. 

There is a sim card shop in airport when you come out after claiming baggage. It is near the ATMs. 
If you take SKYBUS to CBD etc then it has free wifi.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

Some basic queries around kitchen items:
1. Should I bring an electric cooker or a normal cooker (which we use on our gas stoves)? Even though initially for 1 month i may book an accomodation with airbnb, but then when I would search for flat accomodation - what is the general situation in Melbourne - does every house there has a gas connection - or - gas connection needs to be explicitly request by each house?
2. Should I bring an electric kettle which we use to warm water - or - some utensils, which we use here in India on gas stoves, to warm the water would be enough?

Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

99% of homes have gas/electrical stoves provided with rental.

gas pipelines are already fitted.

Don't bring electrical items.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

trinkasharma said:


> 99% of homes have gas/electrical stoves provided with rental.
> 
> gas pipelines are already fitted.
> 
> Don't bring electrical items.


Thanks. So just to confirm - no need to bring electric cooker and electric kettle, rather just bringing normal pressure cooker(which we use on gas stoves in India) and a normal kettle should be enough? Please confirm. Thanks.

Also what is that adapter called, which we need to put in the sockets which are in Aus, in order to use the laptop and mobile chargers of India - because the socket types may be different in India and Aus? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## _ritz (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi misecmisc,

You may purchase universal charger which has multiple pins for supporting sockets. It will be available in 150-200 rs on Lamington road or any electronics shop.

Please carry 2 chargers just in case you need one for laptop charging and another for mobile charging at the same time.



misecmisc said:


> Thanks. So just to confirm - no need to bring electric cooker and electric kettle, rather just bringing normal pressure cooker(which we use on gas stoves in India) and a normal kettle should be enough? Please confirm. Thanks.
> 
> Also what is that adapter called, which we need to put in the sockets which are in Aus, in order to use the laptop and mobile chargers of India - because the socket types may be different in India and Aus? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

I support bring a Aus to India adapter. I do not support bringing appliances from India.

A laptop/shaver/charger is fine. A microwave is not.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Tip from someone who's done this before: bring a multiplug-extension-cord from your home country. You can use this with a single aus adaptor to plug in multiple electrical items from your home land. (I still have UK plugs on some of my stuff, euro on others and, soon I guess, will have aus on others)

Naturally this only works if the voltage of your homeland is the same as Aus


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

FFacs said:


> Tip from someone who's done this before: bring a multiplug-extension-cord from your home country. You can use this with a single aus adaptor to plug in multiple electrical items from your home land. (I still have UK plugs on some of my stuff, euro on others and, soon I guess, will have aus on others)
> 
> Naturally this only works if the voltage of your homeland is the same as Aus


This is a good tip. I was thinking to use but I has four Aus-India adapters with me so I left the extension cord in India.

Actually most of the modern devices can work from 90v to 250v. You should be able to read it on the device's charger etc.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Some basic queries around kitchen items:
> 1. Should I bring an electric cooker or a normal cooker (which we use on our gas stoves)? Even though initially for 1 month i may book an accomodation with airbnb, but then when I would search for flat accomodation - what is the general situation in Melbourne - does every house there has a gas connection - or - gas connection needs to be explicitly request by each house?
> ...


1: Electric no. Pressure yes.
2: No. Kmart sells one for AUD 7.5.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

FFacs said:


> Tip from someone who's done this before: bring a multiplug-extension-cord from your home country. You can use this with a single aus adaptor to plug in multiple electrical items from your home land. (I still have UK plugs on some of my stuff, euro on others and, soon I guess, will have aus on others)
> 
> Naturally this only works if the voltage of your homeland is the same as Aus


Thanks for your above suggestion. But what I am not able to understand is why the voltage is coming into picture - may be I am not understanding this multiplug-extension-cord thing - so let me explain my understanding - i can take a multiplug socket which would have different socket types for the different countries - so it can be inserted in Aus socket and then since it would have the Indian socket empty, then the extension cord having Indian plug with the extension board having Indian socket types - so extension cord can be inserted into the Indian socket of the multiplug socket and then the electricity would come into the extension board - is this understanding correct? So if voltage is a concern, then it would also be a concern if I take a multiplug socket and insert into it the charger of laptop. So please clarify what should be taken care regarding voltage thing. Thanks.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Indian/European/Chinese voltage is nearly same as Aus one. Nothing to worry here.

I am uploading some photos of Indian foods from Woolworth Werribee store. HTH.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Thanks for your above suggestion. But what I am not able to understand is why the voltage is coming into picture - may be I am not understanding this multiplug-extension-cord thing - so let me explain my understanding - i can take a multiplug socket which would have different socket types for the different countries - so it can be inserted in Aus socket and then since it would have the Indian socket empty, then the extension cord having Indian plug with the extension board having Indian socket types - so extension cord can be inserted into the Indian socket of the multiplug socket and then the electricity would come into the extension board - is this understanding correct? So if voltage is a concern, then it would also be a concern if I take a multiplug socket and insert into it the charger of laptop. So please clarify what should be taken care regarding voltage thing. Thanks.


The point on voltage was in case friends from the US/Can are reading. Some goods (like most laptop chargers) will adjust for voltage, but not all.

Your description is right. Take a regular extension cord plug it into a converter. Do be aware of the current you are drawing though. Adaptor plugs (and for that point extension chords and wall sockets) will be rated. Plugging in 4 three-bar electric heaters, for example, might stress the set-up somewhat.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

trinkasharma said:


> I used my lycamobile when hostel network was bad. Lyca sim will fit in any phone. It has frames that can be removed. I use one in Asus Zenfone 2 Max. It gives you this
> Lycamobile Bundles | Lycamobile Australia, Cheap Call Abroad
> $29.90
> /28 Days
> ...


Hi, Regarding mobile sim-card buying, I read the below information in another thread from @ vikaskamboj:
_For those planning to land here shortly:
Lebara is offering 5GB of internet plus 250 international calls free @ $4.49. They use Vodafone network and i felt their network way better than that of optus. Plus a chance to get a good number._

So can you please check which mobile sim-card would be better for me - my requirement would be to run internet through it on my laptop via tethering as you suggested and calling my family in India at least thrice a week and remaining calls may be a lot of local calls in Aus? By the way, what is the scenario in Aus - a sim-card bought in Melbourne would be on roaming when used in Sydney or is the scenario like a sim-card bought anywhere in Aus will be local when used anywhere in Aus and there is no concept of roaming of an Aus number when travelling inside Aus? Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,
One query - When we initially move to Aus, then how many copies of our passport, our visa and our resume should we take with us? Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> Hi, Regarding mobile sim-card buying, I read the below information in another thread from @ vikaskamboj:
> _For those planning to land here shortly:
> Lebara is offering 5GB of internet plus 250 international calls free @ $4.49. They use Vodafone network and i felt their network way better than that of optus. Plus a chance to get a good number._
> 
> So can you please check which mobile sim-card would be better for me - my requirement would be to run internet through it on my laptop via tethering as you suggested and calling my family in India at least thrice a week and remaining calls may be a lot of local calls in Aus? By the way, what is the scenario in Aus - a sim-card bought in Melbourne would be on roaming when used in Sydney or is the scenario like a sim-card bought anywhere in Aus will be local when used anywhere in Aus and there is no concept of roaming of an Aus number when travelling inside Aus? Any information here please. Thanks.


Lycamobile had 4.99 offer till last week. Now they have a AUD 7.99 offer. To me this is better.

Lycamobile Bundles, Prepaid SIM Only Plans | Lycamobile Australia

UnlimitedTalk and Text

UnlimitedCalls to 10 countries 

3GB + 3GB Bonus National Data

Please bear in mind that this offer is only for new joiners only. Next month you will pay full fees. Leb is giving you 6 hours India time. This is unlimited. But you need to order sim online 5 days in advance.

I think Australia does not have roaming. In any case a new SIM is only $1.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> One query - When we initially move to Aus, then how many copies of our passport, our visa and our resume should we take with us? Any information here please. Thanks.


Carry 2 or 3 copies of passport and visa. However I just used 1 copy at medicare office.
No point printing your resume. You will have to update your location and phone once you are here.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> One query - When we initially move to Aus, then how many copies of our passport, our visa and our resume should we take with us? Any information here please. Thanks.


Xerox facilities are available in Melbourne 
Why do you want to waste your baggage allowance in carrying Xeroxes ?
If you feel that you have surplus baggage allowance carry 15/20 copies of visa and passport


As far as resumes is concerned. For every company you apply for, you will have to tweak your resume to suit the job you are applying for. So no point in carrying those

Cheers


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Most hotels/hostels have print facility. But keep a copy of scans in your gmail etc. You should also keep a copy of your visa & passport (Useful when you lose your passport).


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,
Does in the HR round, the HR team asks for original certificates and marksheets and without having the original certificates with us, will the HR team not give us the job offer in Aus? In other words, is it mandatory that we need to have our original certificates and mark-sheets for our educational qualifications in Aus for getting a job and the photocopy of these educational certificates would not be sufficient to get the job offer? Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

I have worked two short contracts here. No one asked for documents in my case and even the contracts were signed online. 

But in government jobs, interviews are done in person. In longer contracts, there is more background verification which naturally includes document verification. For certain jobs, there is police clearance needed as well.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Does in the HR round, the HR team asks for original certificates and marksheets and without having the original certificates with us, will the HR team not give us the job offer in Aus? In other words, is it mandatory that we need to have our original certificates and mark-sheets for our educational qualifications in Aus for getting a job and the photocopy of these educational certificates would not be sufficient to get the job offer? Any information here please. Thanks.


Any employer would have the right to verify the original documents, before giving you a job offer
Your particular HR would ask or not is a subjective question which I don't think anyone can answer with surety

That's why I carried my original degree and transcripts , and in my opinion you should also.
My theory is why take a chance

Cheers


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,
One query regarding android phone please - should I buy a spare mobile phone here in India before moving to Aus? The reason I am asking is even though my current android phone is working ok currently, but on a very few rare occassions, it gives disturbance of a background noise to the person on the other side of the phone call as told by my family members when they were talking to me on phone call - but it happened very rarely - only 2 to 3 times till now over the last 2 years. I don't buy expensive phones, rather the cheap smart phones from karbon, lava, micromax etc if you are from India, you would be getting what I am saying here regarding what type of smart phones I buy specifically considering the cost of smart phones. So the query is - similar to here in India, do we have cheap smart android phones available in Aus? If yes, then it would not make much sense to buy another spare android phone here in India by me. So please suggest your thoughts on this android phone query. Thanks.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

If your phone needs repair there get it fixed in India.

I use Asus Zenfone 2, spouse has Xiaomi note 3. Backup phone is a MMX E313. All work OK but only one sim can work here as all these phones have just one 4G sim active. There is very little 2 g network here.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

trinkasharma said:


> If your phone needs repair there get it fixed in India.
> 
> I use Asus Zenfone 2, spouse has Xiaomi note 3. Backup phone is a MMX E313. All work OK but only one sim can work here as all these phones have just one 4G sim active. There is very little 2 g network here.


Thanks for your above reply. But just to clarify - does it mean that if we bring our India android phones, which have dual sim slots, then still we can use only one sim in one slot in Aus? Also any specific consideration regarding sim slot size specific to 4G sim in Aus, which I should consider (my current sim is 3G), before buying another spare android smartphone in India, before moving to Aus?

Also in comparison to India, is the buying cost of a similar smart phone more/less/almost similar in Aus? Please suggest. Thanks in advance.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Thanks for your above reply. But just to clarify - does it mean that if we bring our India android phones, which have dual sim slots, then still we can use only one sim in one slot in Aus? Also any specific consideration regarding sim slot size specific to 4G sim in Aus, which I should consider (my current sim is 3G), before buying another spare android smartphone in India, before moving to Aus?
> 
> Also in comparison to India, is the buying cost of a similar smart phone more/less/almost similar in Aus? Please suggest. Thanks in advance.


My advice: slooooow down. The level of detail you're now diving into is, to be frank, going to give you a break-down. It's also of little use because things are likely change once you arrive. Flexibility and adaptability are the key here. You're not going to be able to control all the variables. Sorry.

To answer your SIM questions. India and Aus use the same frequencies for 2G and 3G, so all phones from one place will work in the other. As 4G is limited in India, you might want to just check on the manufactuers site if it will work (I'd be surprised if it doesn't). Re: prices. No idea. Most providers have sim cards that allow you to snap out to the required size *micros, nano, etc).


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> Thanks for your above reply. But just to clarify - does it mean that if we bring our India android phones, which have dual sim slots, then still we can use only one sim in one slot in Aus? Also any specific consideration regarding sim slot size specific to 4G sim in Aus, which I should consider (my current sim is 3G), before buying another spare android smartphone in India, before moving to Aus?
> 
> Also in comparison to India, is the buying cost of a similar smart phone more/less/almost similar in Aus? Please suggest. Thanks in advance.




https://www.whistleout.com.au/Mobil...work-in-Australia-carrier-network-frequencies

V few phones are 4g+4g.

Why do you need 4G+3G Dual SIM?

Since most dual SIM phones in the current generation are 4g+2g, the shutdown of Telstra’s 2G network at the start of December rendered these phones as single SIM, as the 2G slot can no longer connect to the Telstra network. With Optus and Vodafone also shutting down their 2G networks in 2017, there is an increasing need to turn the simultaneous 4G+3G phones if you require Dual SIM. As both slots are able to run at least 3G, 4G+3G phones are unaffected by the shutdown of 2G networks.

https://www.mobileciti.com.au/mobile-phone-reviews/dual-sim-4g-3g-phones


Rest you should be able to find from google.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

I believe if you google, you will get answer to all your questions that you have asked so far on this thread.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

My landlord does not have a spare phone. I have two spare now (One was a spare in India and other in Melbourne, now these are used for Indian OTP messages).

In fact the landlord does not have a spare even for his parents who are here for two months. The father goes to City museums etc with his son's number written in a diary. Spent a month like this. Pathetic!


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

trinkasharma said:


> My landlord does not have a spare phone. I have two spare now (One was a spare in India and other in Melbourne, now these are used for Indian OTP messages).
> 
> In fact the landlord does not have a spare even for his parents who are here for two months. The father goes to City museums etc with his son's number written in a diary. Spent a month like this. *Pathetic*!


My bold above. I'll put this down to your English skills and give you a tip so you don't find yourself as recipient of a surprise punch on the nose. Using the word pathetic in this way is very rude indeed. It means "so useless he/she is undeserving of any respect".


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

But that is what exactly I meant. The situation is pathetic.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

trinkasharma said:


> Lycamobile had 4.99 offer till last week. Now they have a AUD 7.99 offer. To me this is better.
> 
> Lycamobile Bundles, Prepaid SIM Only Plans | Lycamobile Australia
> 
> ...


@trinkasharma: Thanks for your above reply. I checked the above website for Lycamobile and it suggests the option for online purchase of its simcard. The query which I have are:
1. Is Lycamobile simcard also available at shops or outlets - or - only available on purchasing it through internet?
2. If Lycamobile simcard is available at shops, then would the initial offer, which they say for online purchase for 7.99AUD still applicable or will the initial offer cost the regular 29.99AUD?
Just thought of getting the above queries clarified to decide which simcard to take if Lycamobile is not available at shops for direct purchasing and only through internet order purchasing, as I plan to buy a simcard in the shop within airport? So please suggest. Thanks in advance.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

That special offer is online only. Lyca is sold in many shops but this offer is only for the first timer and that too online.

You can buy it now and take it from the hotel you land in in 5-6 days. It takes 5 business days to reach your hotel etc

There are sim cards on airport but they charge full price I am sure you can wait till you reach hotel. Internet is free till airport exit, after that you have free internet in the airport bus. Internet is free in CBD and 99% of the malls. Whatsapp works well in these places.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,
Few queries regarding AUD currency in Aus:
1. If we take ICICI saving bank account debit VISA card to Aus, then can we get AUD from an ATM in Aus using our ICICI debit VISA card or any other Indian bank savings account debit VISA card? 
2. Can we directly use ICICI debit VISA card for payment of articles like groceries etc at shops in Aus?
3. What would be the better way to take AUD currency with us to Aus?
So please suggest. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Few queries regarding AUD currency in Aus:
> 1. If we take ICICI saving bank account debit VISA card to Aus, then can we get AUD from an ATM in Aus using our ICICI debit VISA card or any other Indian bank savings account debit VISA card?
> 2. Can we directly use ICICI debit VISA card for payment of articles like groceries etc at shops in Aus?
> ...


In my opinion, the cheapest would be to transfer the funds to your Australian bank account 
You can open an account in Westpac bank from india and activate it once you reach Australia and get a debit card issued 
However, in the meantime it will accept credits of funds so you can remit the funds safely

Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Few queries regarding AUD currency in Aus:
> 1. If we take ICICI saving bank account debit VISA card to Aus, then can we get AUD from an ATM in Aus using our ICICI debit VISA card or any other Indian bank savings account debit VISA card?
> 2. Can we directly use ICICI debit VISA card for payment of articles like groceries etc at shops in Aus?
> ...



Simple answer is ,if your ICICI debit card is international,yes, but did you check the huge transaction charges which vent your reserve in no time?


----------



## askarthik (Mar 9, 2016)

Don't use Debit/Card cards issued in India for foreign currency payments. You will end up in paying huge conversion and other indirect charges. It's really huge !

Get Multi Currency Prepaid Forex card in India and load funds to it in AUD. You can use it without any charges in Australia for all POS payments. But ATM withdrawals are charged around 2AUD per transaction. Many banks issue prepaid cards. Negotiate with them for better rates. You can also check https://www.bookmyforex.com providing better rates than banks.



misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Few queries regarding AUD currency in Aus:
> 1. If we take ICICI saving bank account debit VISA card to Aus, then can we get AUD from an ATM in Aus using our ICICI debit VISA card or any other Indian bank savings account debit VISA card?
> 2. Can we directly use ICICI debit VISA card for payment of articles like groceries etc at shops in Aus?
> ...


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Few queries regarding AUD currency in Aus:
> 1. If we take ICICI saving bank account debit VISA card to Aus, then can we get AUD from an ATM in Aus using our ICICI debit VISA card or any other Indian bank savings account debit VISA card?
> 2. Can we directly use ICICI debit VISA card for payment of articles like groceries etc at shops in Aus?
> ...


1: I took an icici AUD card. There is a max limit of 1500 aud per transaction on atm. There is a AUD 3 fee per ATM usage.

I opened an NAB account and moved few thousand AUD using ATM withdrawl in the new NAB account. 

2:I used ICICI's remaining funds on shopping. It works everywhere here I think. I used it for 3 months.
3: Bring 200 AUD in cash. Rest in ICICI card. ICICI gives you a duplicate card for loss of card scenario. Bring your indian cards for emergency. If you need more money then you can receive it in your NAB account.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,
After arriving in Melbourne, in addition to searching for jobs, what are the other activities, which needs to be done within the initial few weeks of arriving in Aus on PR visa? Please suggest. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> After arriving in Melbourne, in addition to searching for jobs, what are the other activities, which needs to be done within the initial few weeks of arriving in Aus on PR visa? Please suggest. Thanks in advance.


Apply for your health card
Apply for TFN
Open bank account
Take private medical insurance depending on your circumstances 


Cheers


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> After arriving in Melbourne, in addition to searching for jobs, what are the other activities, which needs to be done within the initial few weeks of arriving in Aus on PR visa? Please suggest. Thanks in advance.


How much of money that we need to bring into oz when landing.?? I am going alone first place.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

sounddonor said:


> How much of money that we need to bring into oz when landing.?? I am going alone first place.


As much as you can.

Living expenses on a shared home in Melbourne ( two people) : 1000 AUD

One time investments:

Car
New dress/overcoat/umbrella/incidentals.
New lease advance.

But if you have a job then you can come with as little as 3000 AUD.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> As much as you can.
> 
> Living expenses on a shared home in Melbourne ( two people) : 1000 AUD
> 
> ...


i was thinking to bring around 15k


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Should be OK for 9 months or even more.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Click here 

https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-flatsh...elbourne/c18294l3001377r10?fromSearchBox=true

You should be able to rent a room for 700 AUD PM incl bills (Internet, water, Power, Washing machine usage) 

Sunshine is 10 km from CBD. Lots of Indian shops there. It takes 10 mins to reach CBD there.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> Click here
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-flatsh...elbourne/c18294l3001377r10?fromSearchBox=true
> 
> ...


thanks


----------

